

Anonymous Hackers Deface 500 Chinese Government Websites - skala
http://www.pcworld.com/article/253367/anonymous_hackers_deface_500_chinese_government_websites.html

======
jmadsen
Wonder if the US govt, et al will suddenly stop spouting "terrorist
organization" nonsense about them now?

~~~
icegreentea
Nope. Cause the last thing you want to do is to appear to be condoning this
type of action, especially when you're dealing with as nationalist a crowd as
the Chinese internet.

~~~
chrischen
The Chinese internet crowd is well aware they are being censored.

They may not necessarily be US fans but they aren't huge fans of their own
govt either.

